# Critical skills visa renewal and change of employer



## LindiweBango (6 mo ago)

I have a critical skills visa issued in March 2018 which expires September 2022. It has a condition stipulating that i work for a certain company as my application was accompanied by a contract. My Contract was recently concluded and i have a new job offer which is permanent which I am willing to accept. Given that i have 2 months left to act, which is the best route I can take? a renewal,a change of condition or should I go for permanent residency? I am not well versed with the terms, if you could please advise


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

LindiweBango said:


> I have a critical skills visa issued in March 2018 which expires September 2022. It has a condition stipulating that i work for a certain company as my application was accompanied by a contract. My Contract was recently concluded and i have a new job offer which is permanent which I am willing to accept. Given that i have 2 months left to act, which is the best route I can take? a renewal,a change of condition or should I go for permanent residency? I am not well versed with the terms, if you could please advise


If you put a contract with permanent job. They can reject your CSV renewal on the basis that you cant be(shouldnt be) permanently employed.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

You can also say your permanent position is subject obtaining the relevant work permit/visa.


----------



## LindiweBango (6 mo ago)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> You can also say your permanent position is subject obtaining the relevant work permit/visa.


Thank you. So I am basically applying for renewal of CSV right? Not permanent residency..


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

LindiweBango said:


> Thank you. So I am basically applying for renewal of CSV right? Not permanent residency..


Hello a PR may take up to 2 years. I'd advise to apply for both funds permitting. Renewal of CSV and at the same time hand in your PR. That way whilst awaiting PR you remain legal.


----------



## Titiaramide (10 mo ago)

Hi all, I have a critical skills visa but I got a new job, so I’ve submitted a new application which I had to appeal because one of the documents expired. I’m still waiting for my appeal Is it possible I can convince the company to start working pending the time appeal will be out?


----------

